# 13 Days Till Halloween



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Trying to picture the sound effects a giant crab would make. Bubbling and claws clicking?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It sounds like somebody massaging a bag full of drumsticks for a bit, then some screams from the victim, then the frightening crunching sounds of somebody eating a lot of celery and maybe some apples, then more bag o' drumsticks. What it lacks in realism, it makes up for in charm.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, if I ever hear that starting up behind me, I'll be sure to run!


----------

